# Pedastal Lav...what's the big deal?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Didn't want to hijack the other thread but I noticed lots of responses for installing a pedastal lav. Never thought these were hard, what am I missing?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Didn't want to hijack the other thread but I noticed lots of responses for installing a pedastal lav. Never thought these were hard, what am I missing?


Depending on the quality of the lav and the installation site conditions it can be a biotch.:yes: More time consuming:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't consider them hard to install...

Useless yes... But not hard to install...

I'd rather have a cabinet under a sink than a pedestal any day in my house...:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Between a walll hanging lavatory,a vanity with prefab top and a ped. lav.

The Ped Lav takes the cake......thats all I'm sayin. More time consuming=harder to me


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree, ped lavs are easy.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Didn't want to hijack the other thread but I noticed lots of responses for installing a pedastal lav. Never thought these were hard, what am I missing?


 
Do you charge a higher fee to install a pedastal? I do , because there harder to install. :thumbsup:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

no problems here. long as the rough works with the fixture.


a wall hung lav with a trap shroud. now thats a pain


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

The plumbing part of a Ped Lav is not the difficult part. It is the hanger bolt holes ( this particular model). The holes were not low but rather high, up near the backsplash. Not enough room to use a ratchet w/socket for lag bolts. We finally roughed in 5/16 threaded rods and used a nut and washer to hang the PL. We bought some ratcheting boxed-in wrenches to secure the PL to thw wall. Yes, they were a biotch.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I don't consider them hard to install...
> 
> Useless yes... But not hard to install...
> 
> I'd rather have a cabinet under a sink than a pedestal any day in my house...:whistling2:


isn't it for look not functionality?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> isn't it for look not functionality?


Not by the amount of stuff my wife manages to put in there...:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just liquid nail the top to the wall, and liquid nail the base to the top and floor. DOnt let your kids lean on this now.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I just liquid nail the top to the wall, and liquid nail the base to the top and floor. DOnt let your kids lean on this now.


Forget the liquid nail, bro. Get with the Loctite, it is the shizznizz.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*rock*

i've actually rebuilt? a couple that were installed with silicone caulk. vinyl was cut around base. in a little town of winamac, in. in a duplex. one ripped the wall royally. i just did the second at the the same time. same owner. da phantom done it. owner couldn't remember name. lol. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I dont find it a problem I do what mongo said but i add silicone as far as liquid nail or the other shizznizz your only as stong as your weakest link and i dont trust that the tile guy didnt cheap out (especially new con.)


----------

